# New Concepts from Icarus Miniatures



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey hey folks. I thought I'd show off the latest batch of Icarus Miniatures concepts. 


First up is a Gunslinger, an Alliance detective. 












> Joesph Edwards, also know as the Gunslinger is a marshal detective; tasked with bringing the galaxy’s most fearsome criminals to justice.
> 
> He travels from world to world with a small team of Alliance marshals and troopers, apprehending law breakers wherever they may be found.
> 
> ...


*Learn More About the Gunslinger*

Next up we have the Alliance Galactic Marines












> The Galactic Marines are the elite warriors of the Alliance Army. They are among the best soldiers in the galaxy and are rightly feared throughout known space.
> 
> Formed by humanity in 2406 following the first Nexus war, the Galactic Marine Corps was created as a way to have a highly trained, elite force of soldiers that could be deployed to the harshest warzones.
> 
> There’s still much controversy over the recruitment age of the marines. Standard enlistment age is 18 for all other services. Almost every year the topic of marine recruitment age is discussed in the galactic council. So far, however, the outstanding success rate of the marines has kept the voters on their side.


*Learn More About the Galactic Marines*

And the Alliance Drop Troopers












> The Alliance usually delivers troops to an objective or combat zone via armoured personnel carrier, or a drop ship aircraft.
> 
> However, in situations where a ground advanced cannot be made, and there is too much antiaircraft to land troops; the Alliance send the Drop Troopers.
> Drop troops are delivered over the landing zone via a drop ship at high altitude before they jump from the aircraft.
> ...


*Learn More About the Alliance Drop Troopers*



Our first mini is being sculpted as we speak and we should have it to show off very soon. 

If you want to learn more about The Icarus Project, you can download the rules, some print and play minis, and stat cards *HERE*

I'd love to hear what y'all think. 

Much love.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> First up is a Gunslinger, an Alliance detective.


Damn, its almost like it was made especially for me :so_happy:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The Gunslinger said:


> Damn, its almost like it was made especially for me :so_happy:


Ka works in mysterious ways. . .


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That gunslinger looks pretty damn good


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> That gunslinger looks pretty damn good


Really? I thought he looks a bit generic, google scifi gunslinger and he looks like all the other scifi cowboys.
Have to say the Galactic marines look a bit generic too, nothing actually wrong with them, they look the part but they are very scifi trooper by numbers, enclosed helmet with full face glass ?check, segmented body armour ?check, computer on gauntlet? check. Nothing makes them stand out ,they remind me of Don descript troopers in hunger games movies and other such scifi.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Really? I thought he looks a bit generic, google scifi gunslinger and he looks like all the other scifi cowboys.


Just what I want for Necromunda


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Really? I thought he looks a bit generic, google scifi gunslinger and he looks like all the other scifi cowboys.
> Have to say the Galactic marines look a bit generic too, nothing actually wrong with them, they look the part but they are very scifi trooper by numbers, enclosed helmet with full face glass ?check, segmented body armour ?check, computer on gauntlet? check. Nothing makes them stand out ,they remind me of Don descript troopers in hunger games movies and other such scifi.


I saw the Gunslinger and thought it was a picture of the Smuggler from, Star Wars: The Old Republic initially. It looks good, very well designed. But like you said, completely lacking in originality. Stetson hat, grizzled stubble and long hair, brown duster jacket, bandoliers and a fricking toothpick for crying out loud.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> I saw the Gunslinger and thought it was a picture of the Smuggler from, Star Wars: The Old Republic initially. It looks good, very well designed. But like you said, completely lacking in originality. Stetson hat, grizzled stubble and long hair, brown duster jacket, bandoliers and a fricking toothpick for crying out loud.


Damn you are spot on, looks just like him! crazy thing is, if i was smuggling in the far future i would dress exactly like the ordinary fashion of the day as a disguise, and if i were in law enforcement i would arrest and search everyone who dressed like a cow boy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Damn you are spot on, looks just like him! crazy thing is, if i was smuggling in the far future i would dress exactly like the ordinary fashion of the day as a disguise, and if i were in law enforcement i would arrest and search everyone who dressed like a cow boy.


Haha yup. I know they have to make them 'look cool', but as you said, it's the complete opposite of what a smuggler should be doing.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Haha yup. I know they have to make them 'look cool', but as you said, it's the complete opposite of what a smuggler should be doing.


The Gunslinger is actually an Alliance detective, not all detectives dress like that; he just fancies himself a lawman of old


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, we're going to see other "generic" detective guys as well? :good:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> So, we're going to see other "generic" detective guys as well? :good:


i smell a deer stalker :grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

"Futuristic Gumshoe" concept art revealed!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey hey folks. I've got another concept to show off; this time it's the Alliance Boarding Trooper. 



> Space battles are normally not won by each ship bombarding one another until one side is destroyed; most space battles are won by one side boarding the other side’s ship and disabling its critical systems. The Alliance Boarding Troopers are specialists at fighting their way through the tight corridors of enemy ships to destroy things like engines, life support, weapon controls, or even the bridge.
> 
> The standard operating procedure for breaching an enemy ship is for a squad of boarding troopers to travel to the enemy vessel in a special craft. This craft has a type of ram on the front which can puncture through the hull of an enemy vessel, before opening to allow the boarding troopers to disembark. Once within, boarding troopers use short ranged weaponry such as shotguns and flamethrowers to clear the corridors and advance on the ship’s critical systems.












I'm really pleased with this piece. I love the more armoured look to the character (fitting, due to the close ranged nature of boarding combat) but that he is still clearly part of the Alliance. 

I'd love to hear what you guys and girls think! 

We should also have the first 3D sculpt to show off in the next week, and it's looking very nice indeed!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm afraid Mr. Kits has your number. Again, well executed but not particularly original. 

Good concept art should carry a ton of contextual information about the characters. All the Icarus characters so far look nice, but could fit into at least half a dozen different game settings.

If you're not sure what I mean, watch the bonus features on the Lord of the rings movies. All the art department sessions when they're digging, digging, digging to get at the quintessential qualities of the characters through design.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> I'm afraid Mr. Kits has your number. Again, well executed but not particularly original.
> 
> Good concept art should carry a ton of contextual information about the characters. All the Icarus characters so far look nice, but could fit into at least half a dozen different game settings.
> 
> If you're not sure what I mean, watch the bonus features on the Lord of the rings movies. All the art department sessions when they're digging, digging, digging to get at the quintessential qualities of the characters through design.


Good call, i agree , the artwork is amazeballs, but largely forgetable, when you see a star wars storm trooper you will never forget it, same with a space marine, bsg cylon , even down to a mars attacks martian, the yellow lifter from aliens.

For me thats the key to good scifi concepts, doesnt have to be totally unique, but it needs to be memorable. I do love the deaths head motif on tge the helmet reminds me of the coalition from rifts...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah, the deaths head styling reminds me of the EVA helm from Halo.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> All the Icarus characters so far look nice, but could fit into at least half a dozen different game settings.


That's not so much of a concern for me as far as the Alliance goes; as at least initially, the chances are people will be buying the models to use in other games anyway. 

I'd rather see "generic" but more believable sci-fi humans as opposed to hulks in powered armour, or design that is closer to fantasy than sci-fi.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'd rather see "generic" but more believable sci-fi humans as opposed to hulks in powered armour, or design that is closer to fantasy than sci-fi.


That makes sense to me. And I'm not advocating for unbelievable hulks or fantastic designs. I like to keep my suspension of disbelief. 

When I referenced LotR design sessions it's because no matter what they're designing they're really digging into the meaning and identity of the creation, which is just good graphic design.


----------

